# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Lại một dự án mới của amater - cnc router 2335 (cm)

## anhxco

Gửi các bác!

Sau một thời gian dài chú ý đến mấy con cnc và  ý định tự làm cho mình 1 con đến giờ e cũng đã tập hợp được một số thứ cơ bản để có thể bắt tay vào thực hiện cái dự ớn này:
1./ Chuẩn bị về cơ khí: (hành trình 23x35 cm)
 - 5 bộ ray combo nhỏ xíu lấy lại của Thắng.
 - khung máy sẽ là nhôm profile 30x90 (chỉ tìm đc mỗi lạoi này, thôi có gì dùng nấy).
 - spindle makita 3701 từ bác piass.
 - motor step mini size 57( 4 con, không biết nên để nó ở phần điện hay ở đây, để tạm vô luôn vì nó gắn chặt với cái khung, hi`hi` )
Và một số công cụ thô sơ để lắp ráp, phần cơ khí này chắc e phải nhờ các bác gỡ rồi dần dần dùm e trong quá trình lắp ráp, vì e mù tịch cơ khí và cũng không có đủ công cụ để làm.

2./ Phần điện + điều khiển + phần mềm( cái nì thì cũng toàn lượm lặt)
- điều khiển step em dự kiến dùng tạm L297+L298(hoạc L6203).
- Phần controller dùng arduino firmware open source của bác tây với cái tên GRBL.
- Phần mềm thì dùng tương thích với phần controller phía trên, có thể sử dụng PC hoặc Tablet( mà chắc là dùng tablet cho nó khác lạ chút)
- Nguồn: dùng tạm bộ nguồn máy in hay photo gì đấy (5v +35v) không rõ thông số nhưng chắc cũng tầm đc 200w.
Các jack cắm và linh kiến phụ trợ khỏi tính. Phần này thì e có test qua rồi, nên giờ chắc tập trung cơ khí.

Em rảnh gõ đc từng này, để rảnh thêm em sẽ update hình ảnh.
Mong các bác mafia cùng các sư phụ giúp e hoàn thành dự ớn này. Em xin đc cảm ơn và hậu tạ.

----------


## solero

Thêm ít ảnh tự sướng cho nó sinh động bác ơi.

----------

Mr.L

----------


## thucongmynghe79

Đúng òi,thêm ảnh tự sướng đê, dự ớn dòng nào,h,c,hay router,để biết mà chém chứ,

----------


## Khoa C3

Ko có hình lại đang gặp trận đói nên ko đọc  :Frown:

----------


## biết tuốt

tớ còn 2 con L297+L298 , thím ở hà nội thì qua tớ tặng , giờ máy mini tớ chơi TB6600

----------


## anhxco

Các bác thông cảm, em đang ở sở làm, nên có hẹn up hình sau đấy ạ.
Cái  L297+298 e cảm ơn bác biết tuốt, em cũng mới lụm đc cả mớ ở chợ trời nên mới dùng tạm nó đấy ạ.

----------


## anhxco

Em update vài hình ảnh cho sinh động:
- bộ cơ:

- bộ điều khiển:


Hiện em chưa có phương án để gắn trục X lên trục Y và trục Z lên trục X, rồi spindle như thế nào để dễ gia công, chắc chắn và chính xác nhất.
Hiện mấy lỗ óc trên ray combo này toàn lỗ 3-4mm không à.
Em quên chụp với cái thước để dễ so sánh, nói chung là hành trình là 25x35x15cm các bác ạ, bộ nì tí hon lắm.

----------

nhatson, ppgas

----------


## CKD

@anhxco
bác chơi arduino với GRBL hay gì gì thế bác?
Em đang chán máy con PC quá.. định kiếm cái G-Code interpreter hoặc một con CNC control embedded nhỏ gọn nào đó thay thế.. việc của em thì khá đơn giản, dùng PC anh em ẩu chút dính virus ngay, mà chơi antivirus thì đôi khi Mach3 nó khùng do bị chiếm tài nguyên.
Có mấy bộ DSP cnc control nhưng không khoái lắm..., đang tìm hiểu arduino để control, tablet (android) để truyền G-Code.
Bác có giải pháp nào hay, thích hợp anh em DIY em yêu khoa học thì giới thiệu cho em với.

----------


## ít nói

ngon . nếu làm tốt ăn nhôm ăn đồng là bình thường

----------


## nhatson

> Em update vài hình ảnh cho sinh động:
> - bộ cơ:
> 
> - bộ điều khiển:
> 
> 
> Hiện em chưa có phương án để gắn trục X lên trục Y và trục Z lên trục X, rồi spindle như thế nào để dễ gia công, chắc chắn và chính xác nhất.
> Hiện mấy lỗ óc trên ray combo này toàn lỗ 3-4mm không à.
> Em quên chụp với cái thước để dễ so sánh, nói chung là hành trình là 25x35x15cm các bác ạ, bộ nì tí hon lắm.


em sẽ chọn giải pháp, dặt x nằm ngửa trên 2 trục y, làm 1 cột để gắn z vào ah

----------

anhxco

----------


## jimmyli

GRBL chiến tốt anh à nhưng tốc độ giới hạn của nó là 16KHz thôi nhưng nó sài cho hanibot tốt thì mình cũng sài tốt, chạy 3d được nhưng chưa thấy thằng nào thử, chắc mấy ông Tây chỉ thích chạy 2D với máy in 3D thôi chứ tụi nó cũng toàn làm máy 69 đỗ lại, nhưng bản thân em lại thích Teacup hơn cái GRBL mặc dù được sử dụng nhiều vì nó thiết kế riêng cho con atmega328 nhưng thằng Teacup thì có thể sài cho các dòng chip khác của Atmega đang DIY cái sanguinololu sài cho máy in thích thì nghịch qua cnc cũng vui  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

muốn tốc độ cao em nghĩ phải kết hợp với fpga để phat xung, mcu làm việc tính tốc độ quãng dường, gởi vào fpga phát xung thí tốc độ sẽ cao và jitter mới thấp được

một vấn đề nữa là cái bộ điều khiển cho máy in 3d chưa có chạy CV mode, G61 G64, nên gia công 3D tốc độ cao sẽ khó vả ko smooth 
b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## jimmyli

giới hạn của nó là sử dụng core 8bit nên tốc độ không cao được nhưng được cái rẻ tiền và có trình dịch viết sẵn thư viện nên nó thông dụng, chứ FPGA chỉ thông dụng cho dân kĩ thuật điện tử chuyên nghiệp, hiện giờ thì vẫn có các nhóm phát triển để hoàn thiện tối ưu firmware để mượt hơn đó anh

----------


## nhatson

> giới hạn của nó là sử dụng core 8bit nên tốc độ không cao được nhưng được cái rẻ tiền và có trình dịch viết sẵn thư viện nên nó thông dụng, chứ FPGA chỉ thông dụng cho dân kĩ thuật điện tử chuyên nghiệp, hiện giờ thì vẫn có các nhóm phát triển để hoàn thiện tối ưu firmware để mượt hơn đó anh


báo cáo chạy hết trong FPGA thì khối lượng cv lớn, em nghĩ là dùng MCU, tính toán step/time hoặc time trên step, sau đó gởi serial hoặc paraler vào fpga,  việc phát xung bằng fpga thì ko khó lắm ah, em đang try theo hướng này

1 hướng nữa là dùng linuxcnc nhúng như chú này




b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## jimmyli

như vậy hệ thống thêm cồng kềnh à.... thôi thì cứ core 32 bit mà tán thôi như smoothie là ok nhất  :Big Grin:  dễ diy hiệu năng tối ưu

----------


## nhatson

> như vậy hệ thống thêm cồng kềnh à.... thôi thì cứ core 32 bit mà tán thôi như smoothie là ok nhất  dễ diy hiệu năng tối ưu


smootheiboard cũng chưa hỗ trợ G61/G64 ah

http://smoothieware.org/supported-g-codes

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## CKD

@jimmyli
Mình đọc đâu đó (quên mất) là GRBL trên Atmega328 phát xung được tới 30kHz.. nhưng chưa xác thực và kiểm chứng nên không khẳng định. Jimmyli xem thử lại xem.

Mấy dự án kiểu BOB hay G-Code interpreter hay embedded cnc control loại xịn (thương mại) nó cũng chơi CPU 32bit (có cái chạy tới 700M) với FPGA, có dự án closed-loop control nữa. Động vào mấy project này sơ sơ là 1000 đô mỹ.

Một hướng khác mình quan tâm là EMC2 hoặc miniEMC2.. chạy trên nền linux (ubuntu).. có thể chơi trên Raspberry Pi với touch screen hoặc có thể tương tác với tablet qua đường ethernet...
Nếu ổn định có thể xem như một bộ embedded cnc control với chi phí dễ để em yêu khoa học. Chạy trên linux thì config phần cứng ban đầu hơi khó.. nhưng khi dùng ổn định hơn hệ thống chạy trên nền windows, lại né được rất nhiều virus..

----------

anhxco

----------


## jimmyli

@CKD: cái đó là nó ép xung lên để chạy chơi thôi chứ chạy liên tục thì sai tè le... GRBL hoạt động tối đa mà ổn định thì chỉ tầm 20KHz đổ lại thôi
@nhatson: em cũng không hiểu cái CV mode nó có tác dụng gì nhiều trong 3d printer anh à, nếu chạy trong chế độ phay nhôm hoặc kim loại mềm nào đó để smooth đỡ gãy dao thì ok chứ chạy trong 3d nó không khả thi chỉ kéo dài thêm thời gian in thôi, hiện giờ với độ phân giải nếu giàn cơ chuẩn thì cũng gần đạt được 1 layer = 10um rồi độ chính xác của XY thì nên chỉnh jerk ( chức năng thì cũng tương tự như CV mode thì phải ) ở mức trung bình sẽ cho ra sản phẩm mượt mà chính xác thôi à, có lẽ nó thấy không cần thiết nên cũng không phát triển thêm làm gì.

----------


## CKD

Như thằng này DMP - NCBox-189 CNC Machine Controller cũng chỉ là một PC siêu nhỏ.. được cái trang bị 2 lpt port.. có thể tương thích tốt với Mach3 hoặc EMC2.
Giải pháp dùng một itx Atom main board cũng khã thi chứ nhỉ? Có điều... không được rẻ... chỉ được cái gọn thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> @CKD: cái đó là nó ép xung lên để chạy chơi thôi chứ chạy liên tục thì sai tè le... GRBL hoạt động tối đa mà ổn định thì chỉ tầm 20KHz đổ lại thôi
> @nhatson: em cũng không hiểu cái CV mode nó có tác dụng gì nhiều trong 3d printer anh à, nếu chạy trong chế độ phay nhôm hoặc kim loại mềm nào đó để smooth đỡ gãy dao thì ok chứ chạy trong 3d nó không khả thi chỉ kéo dài thêm thời gian in thôi, hiện giờ với độ phân giải nếu giàn cơ chuẩn thì cũng gần đạt được 1 layer = 10um rồi độ chính xác của XY thì nên chỉnh jerk ( chức năng thì cũng tương tự như CV mode thì phải ) ở mức trung bình sẽ cho ra sản phẩm mượt mà chính xác thôi à, có lẽ nó thấy không cần thiết nên cũng không phát triển thêm làm gì.


nếu bác xuất gocode file 3d , các đường cong sẽ là G1 , nếu ko có CV mode , chạy nhanh máy sẽ chạy giật  vì sẽ đứng lại mổi line lệnh, với CV mode, đường dao mới chạy liên tục được

nếu gia công chính xác , cần phải chạy extrac stop, G61 = extrac stop, G64 = Constant velocity  mode

món này đại gia CNC là fanuc có, nếu đúng là CNC để gia công file 3d , Có Constant velocity  mới chạy nhanh được ah

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G-code

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## CKD

CV mode.. hiểu theo nghĩa đen là tốc độ không đổi. Trong quá trình chay dao.. mỗi khi dao đổi hướng về nguyên tắc các trục phải giảm tốc độ rồi tăng tốc độ khi vào hướng mới (điểm cuối của đường hiện tại - điểm đầu của đường kế tiếp). Nhất là với các đường *gấp khúc* với góc càng nhọn thì việc đổi hướng càng mất nhiều thời gian..., máy chạy giật cục...

Để khắc phục việc này.. với chế độ chạy có bật CV.. thì CNC sẽ tự động tính toán và thêm vào các cung bo tròn đường gấp khúc để đường dao được mềm mại & ít giảm tốc độ do quá trình tăng & giảm gia tốc. Bán kính cung tùy theo tốc độ vận hành cũng như gia tốc máy thực tế. Do máy tính tự động tính toán & thay đổi đường dao so với lệnh.. nên phần nào khi chạy với chế độ CV thì độ chính xác giảm xuống, nhưng bù lại máy sẽ chạy nhanh hơn, đường dao mềm mại, liền mạch hơn.

----------

anhxco, jimmyli, nhatson, writewin

----------


## anhxco

> @anhxco
> bác chơi arduino với GRBL hay gì gì thế bác?
> Em đang chán máy con PC quá.. định kiếm cái G-Code interpreter hoặc một con CNC control embedded nhỏ gọn nào đó thay thế.. việc của em thì khá đơn giản, dùng PC anh em ẩu chút dính virus ngay, mà chơi antivirus thì đôi khi Mach3 nó khùng do bị chiếm tài nguyên.
> Có mấy bộ DSP cnc control nhưng không khoái lắm..., đang tìm hiểu arduino để control, tablet (android) để truyền G-Code.
> Bác có giải pháp nào hay, thích hợp anh em DIY em yêu khoa học thì giới thiệu cho em với.


Em ý định dùng GRBL và linux trên máy tính bảng bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> em sẽ chọn giải pháp, dặt x nằm ngửa trên 2 trục y, làm 1 cột để gắn z vào ah


Cảm ơn bác, chắc e sẽ làm theo phương án này.

----------


## anhxco

> GRBL chiến tốt anh à nhưng tốc độ giới hạn của nó là 16KHz thôi nhưng nó sài cho hanibot tốt thì mình cũng sài tốt, chạy 3d được nhưng chưa thấy thằng nào thử, chắc mấy ông Tây chỉ thích chạy 2D với máy in 3D thôi chứ tụi nó cũng toàn làm máy 69 đỗ lại, nhưng bản thân em lại thích Teacup hơn cái GRBL mặc dù được sử dụng nhiều vì nó thiết kế riêng cho con atmega328 nhưng thằng Teacup thì có thể sài cho các dòng chip khác của Atmega đang DIY cái sanguinololu sài cho máy in thích thì nghịch qua cnc cũng vui


The controller is written in highly optimized C utilizing every clever feature of the AVR-chips to achieve precise timing and asynchronous operation. It is able to maintain up to 30kHz of stable, jitter free control pulses.

----------


## nhatson

https://github.com/synthetos/TinyG/w...-control-modes
tinyG em thấy có g61/g64, tốc độ 50khz

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> muốn tốc độ cao em nghĩ phải kết hợp với fpga để phat xung, mcu làm việc tính tốc độ quãng dường, gởi vào fpga phát xung thí tốc độ sẽ cao và jitter mới thấp được
> 
> một vấn đề nữa là cái bộ điều khiển cho máy in 3d chưa có chạy CV mode, G61 G64, nên gia công 3D tốc độ cao sẽ khó vả ko smooth 
> b.r


Cái nì e cũng chưa rõ lắm, đợt rồi e thử version mới của nó chạy tới tầm 12m/p, vi bước 1/4 (motor e không đáp ứng cao hơn đc)
Có điều trước mắt em cũng chỉ chạy tốc độ thấp thôi ạ, tầm 2000-3000m/p. với lại con L297 cũng chỉ có half mod.

----------


## nhatson

CV mode có tác dụng khi chạy Gcode ah

extrac stop



constan velocity

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> https://github.com/synthetos/TinyG/w...-control-modes
> tinyG em thấy có g61/g64, tốc độ 50khz


hihi, bác hay quá, hướng của e  là tiếp đến sẽ thử dùng tinyG đó, chơi tiniG 2 luôn, để sau này nâng cấp function PnP theo bác NS, e đặt 1 board Due cho e yêu khoa học rùi.

----------


## jimmyli

@CKD: vậy sao em lại thử trong mach3 bật CV mode thì thời gian gia công 1 file 3D nó lâu hơn nhỉ có khi lên đến gấp đôi thời gian gia công anh à?
@anhxco: em vẫn k tin với con atmega328 lại có thể chạy đến 30Khz anh à.... test thử giúp em nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> @CKD: vậy sao em lại thử trong mach3 bật CV mode thì thời gian gia công 1 file 3D nó lâu hơn nhỉ có khi lên đến gấp đôi thời gian gia công anh à?
> @anhxco: em vẫn k tin với con atmega328 lại có thể chạy đến 30Khz anh à.... test thử giúp em nhé.


hihi, specs đã đưa ra rồi mà jimi lỳ, jimy thử tính thử : mình test thử speed 12-16 m/p, visme buoc 6, step 1.8.

----------

jimmyli

----------


## thuhanoi

Ha ha lên máy rồi đó à, chúc thành công

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Ha ha lên máy rồi đó à, chúc thành công


Chưa lên chú ạ, mới bày ra thui  :Smile:

----------


## anhxco

2 ngày tranh thủ buổi chiều tối làm đc từng này, hic mệt thật, có ít hinh show lên các bác xem qua coi có gì góp ý e với nhé:

----------

writewin

----------


## nhatson

ra dáng rồi, có lên cố lên

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> ra dáng rồi, có lên cố lên
> 
> b.r


Hic, mới ra dáng thui bác, không biết có mần ăn gì đc k, ở nhà chẳng có đồ nghề, khoan thì chơi cái bé tí dùng pin, mà pin cũng hư nốt, gắn acquy, khoan è cổ mà lệch qua lêch về. Ước gì e cũng có mấy thứ ngon ngon như các bác ở đây, hic

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

em tích cóp hơn 10 năm, 
nên cụ đừng nôn nóng, rồi sẽ đủ

b.r

----------

anhxco, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Cuũng đẹp chán đấy chứ, hôm nay mình đi dây điện, đang vướng do bị mất 1 mắt đầu sợi xích - chắc công ty môi trường dọn rồi, mai phải chế thôi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## writewin

trời ah, cần máy móc j hay chổ để làm thì cứ lên xưởng em, máy tiện khoa mài phay đầy đủ ưng thì cho mượn làm luôn cũng dc ( dám làm hay ko thôi, he he) 

anh thấy bắt đầu làm máy khổ chưa, ở Đà Nẵng anh bắt đầu làm như thế là còn khoẻ hơn em với aku lúc đầu mới tập làm nhiều, phải tự DIY từ cây visme đến thanh ray, he he

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Thank Thắng, xưởng mần ăn lên phá phách bị la chết, đùa chứ xa quá, a thì tranh thủ làm đc buổi tối thôi, có cái xưởng cơ khí     gần nhà, chạy ra nhờ cắt mấy miếng nhôm, khoan vài lỗ lúc người ta không làm việc mà còn thấy phiền nữa là (trả tiền đàng hoàng nhé). 
để coi lúc nào bí rồi nhờ đến T vẫn chưa muộn, hihi.

----------


## anhxco

> Cuũng đẹp chán đấy chứ, hôm nay mình đi dây điện, đang vướng do bị mất 1 mắt đầu sợi xích - chắc công ty môi trường dọn rồi, mai phải chế thôi.


Chú Hòe show ít hình lên đi chú.

----------


## minhtriet

> 2 ngày tranh thủ buổi chiều tối làm đc từng này, hic mệt thật, có ít hinh show lên các bác xem qua coi có gì góp ý e với nhé:
> Đính kèm 3595Đính kèm 3596Đính kèm 3597Đính kèm 3598Đính kèm 3599Đính kèm 3600


Đà Nẽng bác mua nhôm định hình đâu vậy? Cho mình địa chỉ kiếm một ít, mình cũng đang chuẩn bị dựng 1 con nhỏ.
Mà cái trục Z bác làm kiểu nớ ko đẹp, ĐN nhôm dày thiếu gì, làm luôn cho nó đẹp  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Đà Nẽng bác mua nhôm định hình đâu vậy? Cho mình địa chỉ kiếm một ít, mình cũng đang chuẩn bị dựng 1 con nhỏ.
> Mà cái trục Z bác làm kiểu nớ ko đẹp, ĐN nhôm dày thiếu gì, làm luôn cho nó đẹp


Em phải gửi mua tận tích thủ đo bác ạ. Đợt tới mà cần bác cùng mua với e cho đỡ tiền ship. Mục tiêu e phải làm chạy đã bác ạ, sau đó làm đẹp sau,hihi

----------


## minhtriet

> Em phải gửi mua tận tích thủ đo bác ạ. Đợt tới mà cần bác cùng mua với e cho đỡ tiền ship. *Mục tiêu e phải làm chạy đã bác ạ, sau đó làm đẹp sau*,hihi


Thật ra mục tiêu phải là "Làm cho chạy cái đã, sau đó dựng con mới đẹp hơn"  :Big Grin: 
Chứ khi dựng xong rồi thì cũng oải lắm, ít ai tháo ra làm đẹp lại đâu  :Big Grin:

----------

anhxco, thucongmynghe79

----------


## nhatson

> Thật ra mục tiêu phải là "Làm cho chạy cái đã, sau đó dựng con mới đẹp hơn" 
> Chứ khi dựng xong rồi thì cũng oải lắm, ít ai tháo ra làm đẹp lại đâu



làm con khác đẹp hơn ấy mà hehe

b.r

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chú Hòe show ít hình lên đi chú.


Hihi vừa tranh thủ mài được cái mắt xích mới đây

----------


## anhxco

> Thật ra mục tiêu phải là "Làm cho chạy cái đã, sau đó dựng con mới đẹp hơn" 
> Chứ khi dựng xong rồi thì cũng oải lắm, ít ai tháo ra làm đẹp lại đâu


hi`hi`, bác nói chí lý, mần răng chạy ngon là đc, tốt gỗ hơn tốt nước sơn. thích đẹp e mần con khác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Hihi vừa tranh thủ mài được cái mắt xích mới đây


Chú Hòe siêng ghê!

----------


## emptyhb

Em thấy cái để gắn trục Z chơi với quá

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

tinyg chạy có vẻ khiếp lém ah
em đang sửa đổi để chạy tren xmega64a3, ở nhà sẳn chú này



drv8811 đối thủ của DM242 leadshine

----------


## anhxco

> Em thấy cái để gắn trục Z chơi với quá


Uhm, nó không được vững, mình tính làm thêm cái gân, còn gắn với trục X thì không mần gì hơn đc, mấy cái trục này mini quá, hic.

----------


## anhxco

> tinyg chạy có vẻ khiếp lém ah
> em đang sửa đổi để chạy tren xmega64a3, ở nhà sẳn chú này
> 
> 
> 
> drv8811 đối thủ của DM242 leadshine


HI`HI, mần đi bác, mà bác thử biên dịch cái source góc nó hết bao nhiêu tài nguyên chưa ạ? Con của bác và con nó dùng thì cùng họ rồi, có điều tài nguyên con bác ít hơn chút, xem thử đủ thì mần không lại mất công bác ạ. Em thì chờ cái board Due về rồi chơi luôn TINYG2

----------


## nhatson

em chả thấy chú nào chạy demo tinyg2 hix

----------


## anhxco

> em chả thấy chú nào chạy demo tinyg2 hix


Hihi, em cũng chưa thấy, phiên bản hiện tại vẫn là alpha, chưa release, có điều e nghĩ chắc >= tiniG

----------


## lekimhung

Mình cũng tìm cái demo khắc 3d mà chưa thấy, nên ngồi chờ bác anhxco demo thôi.

----------


## jimmyli

]
hanibot sài tinyG nhé không rõ là 1 hay 2 nữa mà nghe nói mua bản mới nhất thì là TinyG2, 3D con tê tê mặc dù chỉ là size nhỏ

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

Micro-stepping up to 1/8 (optimized DDA makes this smoother than many 1/16 implementations)
https://www.synthetos.com/project/tinyg/

hơi nản 1 chút

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Micro-stepping up to 1/8 (optimized DDA makes this smoother than many 1/16 implementations)
> https://www.synthetos.com/project/tinyg/
> 
> hơi nản 1 chút
> 
> b.r


hehe 50Khz, vậy cũng tốt rùi, TiniG 2 là 200KHz cụ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

200khz mà jitter lớn thì phải chạy servo  :Smile: 

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> 200khz mà jitter lớn thì phải chạy servo 
> 
> b.r


Hì, cái nì e không rành, cứ thử rồi tính cụ ạ.

----------


## nhatson

tài liệu nó ghi mà, optimized DDA makes this smoother than many 1/16

cái vụ này nó ko liên quan tốc độ nó liên quan smooth thôi

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> tài liệu nó ghi mà, optimized DDA makes this smoother than many 1/16
> 
> cái vụ này nó ko liên quan tốc độ nó liên quan smooth thôi
> 
> b.r


Thế cái này là sao bác:
"Very smooth step pulse generation using phase-optimized, smart oversampling, fractional step DDA running at 50 Khz with very low jitter (<<1uSec)"

----------


## writewin

trên em chỉ thiếu ng làm chứ máy móc thì đơn giản nếu ko làm thì anh làm vô tư, chủ yếu anh làm dc ko thôi, còn máy khoan với hàn thì lúc nào ko có cho anh làm mắc chi đem ra ngoài

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

> Thế cái này là sao bác:
> "Very smooth step pulse generation using phase-optimized, smart oversampling, fractional step DDA running at 50 Khz with very low jitter (<<1uSec)"


nhưng chốt lại 1 câu, optimized DDA makes this smoother than many 1/16
dùng vi bước 8 sẽ smooth là vi bước 16.

đê em check code rồi chạy thử, em vẩn thik vi bước 10 hoặc 25 hơn

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> trên em chỉ thiếu ng làm chứ máy móc thì đơn giản nếu ko làm thì anh làm vô tư, chủ yếu anh làm dc ko thôi, còn máy khoan với hàn thì lúc nào ko có cho anh làm mắc chi đem ra ngoài


UHm, anh đùa đó, tại như anh nói đó, xa quá, a thì chỉ rảnh mỗi buổi tối, chắc để coi khi hoàn thiện cần sửa lại gì rổi lên nhờ e tư vấn luôn.
Cảm ơn Thắng

----------


## anhxco

> nhưng chốt lại 1 câu, optimized DDA makes this smoother than many 1/16
> dùng vi bước 8 sẽ smooth là vi bước 16.
> 
> đê em check code rồi chạy thử, em vẩn thik vi bước 10 hoặc 25 hơn
> 
> b.r


hi`hi`, thì em cũng biết đọc thôi chứ không hiểu mô tê lắm nên hơi thắc mắc.
Mà e thấy vi bước hình như chủ yếu cũng để chạy smoth hơn mà nhỉ, nếu 1/8 đã smoth rùi thì thế mà chạy bác.

----------


## nhatson

step 2 phase, em thik vi bước lẻ hơn là vi bước chẵn
ko phải tự nhiên mà alphastep nó làm 500step/r 1000step/r 5000step/r 10000step/r

khi dùng vi bước lẻ, góc cơ khí sẽ lệch so với góc dòng điện đoá ah

b.r

----------


## lekimhung

Cái này opensource mà,mấy bác làm như sản phẩm thương mại hay sao mà đòi hỏi cao quá, em đang định làm con cnc  mini để bàn không dùng pc mà nghe mấy bác phán em run.

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này opensource mà,mấy bác làm như sản phẩm thương mại hay sao mà đòi hỏi cao quá, em đang định làm con cnc  mini để bàn không dùng pc mà nghe mấy bác phán em run.


oánh giá ưu nhược điểm để mà còn cải tiến ah

như clip này, em thấy nền dùng rerap nên chuyển sang dùng chip DRV88xx của hãng TI, vì motor chạy smooth hơn






b.r

----------


## anhxco

> Cái này opensource mà,mấy bác làm như sản phẩm thương mại hay sao mà đòi hỏi cao quá, em đang định làm con cnc  mini để bàn không dùng pc mà nghe mấy bác phán em run.


Sao mà run bác, tây ta đều dùng ra nó sản phẩm ầm ầm mà, mình có phải chuột bạch đâu mà sợ, hehe

----------


## lekimhung

> Sao mà run bác, tây ta đều dùng ra nó sản phẩm ầm ầm mà, mình có phải chuột bạch đâu mà sợ, hehe


Nghe mấy ông nói quá, tui ngu người hổng hiểu nên sợ à.

----------


## nhatson

> Nghe mấy ông nói quá, tui ngu người hổng hiểu nên sợ à.


ui giời, bàn thì cứ bàn, chém cứ chém,  mà thik thì cứ làm ah , đừng lo lắng ah

b.r

----------


## anhxco

> ui giời, bàn thì cứ bàn, chém cứ chém,  mà thik thì cứ làm ah , đừng lo lắng ah
> 
> b.r


Cụ nói chí phải, mần mới biết thực hư, ít ra là có sự trải nghiệm bác ạ.

----------


## CKD

Các bác có nghĩ nên move các bài viết có liên quan đến GRBL qua một chuyên mục khác để thuận tiện cho việc trao đổi sau này không? Nếu Ok thì nhờ AD lọc và move các bài viết về GRBL qua chuyên mục mới nhé.

Vụ GRBL thì tớ chỉ cưởi ngựa xem hoa.. do lập trình C, vi xử lý & đo thử kiểm tra hơi kém nên loai hoay mà vẫn chưa demo được. Để đu theo các bác.. tớ cũng đang loai hoay với mấy bài tập C, C#, C++ tùm lum mà chưa thấy đâu vào đâu.

Theo các cao thủ thì GRBL & RepRap có điểm nào chung... khác nhau thế nào? Tớ thấy RepRap cũng dạng G-Code interpreter, nhưng nó có thêm giao diện LCD, lại có thể tự đọc file NC trên SD card, thuận tiện hơn rất nhiều vì không cần dùng PC để send G-Code.

Có một dự án khác có tên là DAGU.. xem clip thì thấy tác giả đang phát triển ứng dụng.. chưa thương mại cũng như chia sẽ. Xem clip thì thấy giao diện khá khoa học.. gần giống với một số embedded cnc. Lại có phần mô phỏng đường dao khá là hay.

----------


## jimmyli

tất cả các firmware reprap nói chung đều bắt nguồn từ firmware 5D hết bác à, nó còn được gọi là granddaddy  of firmware đó, có người pro khởi đầu thì mọi người phía sau sẽ phát triển dần dần lên... sau này firmware đọc G-code quá trời tích hợp thêm nhiều thứ nhưng cơ cấu vẫn ảnh hưởng nhiều của "granddaddy" :v chủ yếu là chọn vi điều khiển hợp lý và tích hợp thêm chức năng cho pro thôi đó  :Big Grin: , những ai theo kiểu makerbot thì đa số sài GRBL, còn vì sao thì chắc là do thói quen vì hiện giờ có quá nhiều firmware mỗi loại 1 thị phần ( kiểu như dân địa phương thích sài đồ đặc sản đó) nên đầu tiên dùng cái gì thì cứ tiếp theo mà dùng tiếp chưa có số liệu thống kê rõ ràng nào cả nhưng có thể cái mới sẽ có nhiều cải tiến hơn cái cũ ( chưa chắc)  :Big Grin: 


```
http://www.reprap.org/wiki/List_of_Abandoned_and_Deprecated_Firmware#FiveD
```

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> tất cả các firmware reprap nói chung đều bắt nguồn từ firmware 5D hết bác à, nó còn được gọi là granddaddy  of firmware đó, có người pro khởi đầu thì mọi người phía sau sẽ phát triển dần dần lên... sau này firmware đọc G-code quá trời tích hợp thêm nhiều thứ nhưng cơ cấu vẫn ảnh hưởng nhiều của "granddaddy" :v chủ yếu là chọn vi điều khiển hợp lý và tích hợp thêm chức năng cho pro thôi đó , những ai theo kiểu makerbot thì đa số sài GRBL, còn vì sao thì chắc là do thói quen vì hiện giờ có quá nhiều firmware mỗi loại 1 thị phần ( kiểu như dân địa phương thích sài đồ đặc sản đó) nên đầu tiên dùng cái gì thì cứ tiếp theo mà dùng tiếp chưa có số liệu thống kê rõ ràng nào cả nhưng có thể cái mới sẽ có nhiều cải tiến hơn cái cũ ( chưa chắc) 
> 
> 
> ```
> http://www.reprap.org/wiki/List_of_Abandoned_and_Deprecated_Firmware#FiveD
> ```


Jimily đi tìm vùng đất hứa chưa? còn con chip để lại cho jimy mà chưa đưa đc nè.

----------


## jimmyli

dạ đang chuẩn bị vài tháng nữa anh, giờ em ngồi không quậy phá mấy cái linh tinh thôi à  :Big Grin: , chip em nghĩ anh cứ để lại cho anh em khác được k, nhưng em vẫn muốn mời anh ly cf bàn luận cho zui, cho em cái số điện thoại tối nào mát mát mà anh rãnh thì ra ngoài chém tí cho biết mặt biết mầy  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Những bước đi đầu tiên, trong lòng cảm thấy vui vui



G9

----------

nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## ga_cnc

âm thanh gì thế kia, nghe lạ quá  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## thuhanoi

Chúc mừng thế mà cũng nhanh quá nhỉ

----------

anhxco

----------


## nhatson

lần sau nâng cấp máy, em đề nghị đổi drive step đi nhé, xài chip tích hợp thì em vot DRV88xx

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Chúc mừng thế mà cũng nhanh quá nhỉ


Âm thành gì bác, ngó vẽ hơn ồn phải không ạ, e k rõ do bộ cơ hay là do cái step driver nữa, nhưng có cảm giác chạy không ngon bàng lúc dùng unipolar driver.




> lần sau nâng cấp máy, em đề nghị đổi drive step đi nhé, xài chip tích hợp thì em vot DRV88xx


OK bác, cố gắng, hi`hi`



> âm thanh gì thế kia, nghe lạ quá


Dạ còn nhiều thứ lắm chú Hòe, làm mệt quá, câu dây vô cho chạy qua chạy về để lấy thêm động lực chú ạ.

----------


## nhatson

cơ khí cũ hoi rơ sẽ kêu nhưng tiếng này do step chưa đủ smooth thôi ah










đủ smooth, lúc motor chạy chậm và dừng lại sẽ ko tạo ra tiếng lạch cạch

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

> Dạ còn nhiều thứ lắm chú Hòe, làm mệt quá, câu dây vô cho chạy qua chạy về để lấy thêm động lực chú ạ.


Chắc máy anh tuần tới mới chạy được, đang tìm chỗ lắp limitswitch cho thẩm mỹ. Chưa có cái này hôm qua vượt giới hạn kêu cái rầm tưởng vỡ vitme rồi chứ

----------


## anhxco

> dạ đang chuẩn bị vài tháng nữa anh, giờ em ngồi không quậy phá mấy cái linh tinh thôi à , chip em nghĩ anh cứ để lại cho anh em khác được k, nhưng em vẫn muốn mời anh ly cf bàn luận cho zui, cho em cái số điện thoại tối nào mát mát mà anh rãnh thì ra ngoài chém tí cho biết mặt biết mầy


hi`hi`, ok jimyli, ngoài giờ hành chính a ít khi đi ra ngoài đc, rảnh rảnh ghé qua chổ gần trường Lê Quý Đơn hú mình ra làm ly cafe, mình làm việc gần đấy.
Tel: 01687858565. mà jimy tên gì bao tuổi nhỉ?

----------


## anhxco

> Chắc máy anh tuần tới mới chạy được, đang tìm chỗ lắp limitswitch cho thẩm mỹ. Chưa có cái này hôm qua vượt giới hạn kêu cái rầm tưởng vỡ vitme rồi chứ


Kêu rầm luôn à, vậy chắc motor hơi bị mạnh, cái bộ của cháu vitme nhỏ xíu, có điều motor yếu lắm, hôm qua thử vài lần bị như chú cũng hơi hoảng mà thấy cũng k sao. chú lắm cái limit bằng switch cơ à? chú kiếm mấy con optical cho nó pro chú ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Kêu rầm luôn à, vậy chắc motor hơi bị mạnh, cái bộ của cháu vitme nhỏ xíu, có điều motor yếu lắm, hôm qua thử vài lần bị như chú cũng hơi hoảng mà thấy cũng k sao. chú lắm cái limit bằng switch cơ à? chú kiếm mấy con optical cho nó pro chú ạ.


em nghĩ nên dùng limit cơ khí
lí do, vn ta là nước có không khí vô cùng sạch và trong lành

b.r

----------


## anhxco

Hình như e vừa bị trảm bên tgcnc, sau khi đưa cái link bên cncprovn. Không hiểu nổi.

----------


## diy1102

> Hình như e vừa bị trảm bên tgcnc, sau khi đưa cái link bên cncprovn. Không hiểu nổi.


Hình như gì nữa bị trảm rồi he he he he

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

> chú kiếm mấy con optical cho nó pro chú ạ.


Mình sẽ lắp Photo chứ

----------


## anhxco

> Hình như gì nữa bị trảm rồi he he he he


Thôi kệ, dành sức tập trung vào 1 nơi cho nó hiệu quả, hehe

----------


## anhxco

> Mình sẽ lắp Photo chứ


hi`, để tiết kiệm chú Hoè lắp 1 con cho 1 trục thôi, đỡ lằng nhằng đi dây nữa chú ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

> hi`, để tiết kiệm chú Hoè lắp 1 con cho 1 trục thôi, đỡ lằng nhằng đi dây nữa chú ạ


2 con theo BOB plant cho nó dung kỹ thuật ạ, khi lắp 2 con thì khi chạm trái thì jog phải, và ngược lại. Nếu 1 con thì không vậy được

----------


## anhxco

Hồi trưa em tranh thủ gỡ con makita 3701 ra để thay mỡ bạc đạn mà hôm bác thuhanoi cho, bên trong ngó vẽ hơi rỉ, cái bearing dưới đít e thấy có vẽ bị rỉ nhiều, nó gắn chặt với vỏ và trục motor, không tài nào gỡ ra được, em chưa dám dùng búa đột, các bác cho e xin cách nào có thể gỡ cái bearing đó ra cho an toàn với ạ.!!??

----------


## diy1102

Gắn với vỏ thì bác cho ít RP7 và cứ dùng lực mà lựa thội. Còn với trục thì dùng cảo bác ạ.
Thớt của bác có quả này ngon quá:

----------


## anhxco

> Gắn với vỏ thì bác cho ít RP7 và cứ dùng lực mà lựa thội. Còn với trục thì dùng cảo bác ạ.
> Thớt của bác có quả này ngon quá:


hehe, vợ e cũng thích quả nì lắm.
Cái vụ spindle e tính khoan 1 lổ nhỏ ở đít nó rồi đột ra, không biết có ảnh hưởng gì không bác nhỉ?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hồi trưa em tranh thủ gỡ con makita 3701 ra để thay mỡ bạc đạn mà hôm bác thuhanoi cho, bên trong ngó vẽ hơi rỉ, cái bearing dưới đít e thấy có vẽ bị rỉ nhiều, nó gắn chặt với vỏ và trục motor, không tài nào gỡ ra được, em chưa dám dùng búa đột, các bác cho e xin cách nào có thể gỡ cái bearing đó ra cho an toàn với ạ.!!??


Nếu cần hổ trợ cứ lên anh giúp.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Nếu cần hổ trợ cứ lên anh giúp.


Cám ơn chú, cháu xịt RP7 rồi gõ gõ nó ra rồi chú ạ, tình hình sau khi thay mỡ của chú vào cháu chạy 10p nhiệt tầm 60 độ, thấy có vẽ ổn, nhung mà cái gá đỡ vòng bi của bạc đạn ( k biết gọi nó là gì, cái vòng giữ bi cho khoảng cách đều nhau trong bạc đạn) bị gãy và vỡ 1 ít nên 2 viên bi nó chạy lung tung. cảm giác khi chạy nó kêu, không biết để vậy chạy có sao không chú hè?

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cám ơn chú, cháu xịt RP7 rồi gõ gõ nó ra rồi chú ạ, tình hình sau khi thay mỡ của chú vào cháu chạy 10p nhiệt tầm 60 độ, thấy có vẽ ổn, nhung mà cái gá đỡ vòng bi của bạc đạn ( k biết gọi nó là gì, cái vòng giữ bi cho khoảng cách đều nhau trong bạc đạn) bị gãy và vỡ 1 ít nên 2 viên bi nó chạy lung tung. cảm giác khi chạy nó kêu, không biết để vậy chạy có sao không chú hè?


Nguy hiểm, cái đó gọi là rá bi, hỏng là không ổn rồi. Thay bi ngay - không là nó vỡ bi đấy ---> vứt cả cái động cơ.

----------


## anhxco

> Nguy hiểm, cái đó gọi là rá bi, hỏng là không ổn rồi. Thay bi ngay - không là nó vỡ bi đấy ---> vứt cả cái động cơ.


Vậy cái này phải thay nguyên ổ bi phải không chú Hoè, híc ổ nì cháu search ngó vẽ mắc tiền lắm, huhu

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vậy cái này phải thay nguyên ổ bi phải không chú Hoè, híc ổ nì cháu search ngó vẽ mắc tiền lắm, huhu


Phải thay nguyên ổ thôi, mã số của bi là gì vậy.

----------


## diy1102

Ra mấy bác sửa động cơ thay bi thường 20k, mua bi hãng tầm 120k là ngon.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Phải thay nguyên ổ thôi, mã số của bi là gì vậy.


Em thấy trong specs nó ghi ball bearing 6002DDW bác ạ.

----------


## anhxco

> Ra mấy bác sửa động cơ thay bi thường 20k, mua bi hãng tầm 120k là ngon.


Vậy là thay bi hay là thay ổ bị bác nhỉ>?

----------


## diy1102

> Vậy là thay bi hay là thay ổ bị bác nhỉ>?


Thay ổ bi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

Cập nhật tình hình phát nà:

hôm trước ni e tranh thủ mần cái cảm biến limit, rồi loạng choạng đẩy mấy cái trục cho nó chạy mà quên rút nguồn cho board driver, vậy là đi cái board, tiếc công tập 1.
Hôm qua tranh thủ mần cái board khác, mần xong chắc mẩm ok lại gắm lộn nguồn, đi cái board thứ 2. (vậy là nguyên 8 bộ driver), tiếc công tập 2, mấy thứ này mua đồng nát chẳng bao nhiêu mà mất công chế cháo quá, hơi nản. Cố gắng thức để mần thêm cái thứ 3. test ok rồi. hi vọng là không còn gì đáng tiếc xảy ra.

Có việc e muốn tham khảo, em đang còn thiếu cái kẹp spindle 65mm mà kiếm chưa ra, các bác có cách nào chế cháo cho nó chạy vài bữa để diy cái kẹp spindle thay thế thì chỉ e với.

Thanks

----------


## minhtriet

> Cập nhật tình hình phát nà:
> 
> hôm trước ni e tranh thủ mần cái cảm biến limit, rồi loạng choạng đẩy mấy cái trục cho nó chạy mà quên rút nguồn cho board driver, vậy là đi cái board, tiếc công tập 1.
> Hôm qua tranh thủ mần cái board khác, mần xong chắc mẩm ok lại gắm lộn nguồn, đi cái board thứ 2. (vậy là nguyên 8 bộ driver), tiếc công tập 2, mấy thứ này mua đồng nát chẳng bao nhiêu mà mất công chế cháo quá, hơi nản. Cố gắng thức để mần thêm cái thứ 3. test ok rồi. hi vọng là không còn gì đáng tiếc xảy ra.
> 
> Có việc e muốn tham khảo, em đang còn thiếu cái kẹp spindle 65mm mà kiếm chưa ra, các bác có cách nào chế cháo cho nó chạy vài bữa để diy cái kẹp spindle thay thế thì chỉ e với.
> 
> Thanks


Bên Thegioichuoi có bác Vũgiabinh bán cái gá spinder có 250k, cộng thêm 70k ship nữa. Giá quá tốt đi kèm chất lượng hên xui, bác có thể nhờ bác ấy lựa cho 1 cái chuẩn là ok. Vừa rồi mình mua 1 cái, do cứ tưởng hàng này là chuẩn rồi, ai ngờ mua về chỉ được cái lỗ 65mm khoét là tròn thôi, còn mấy cạnh còn lại ko liên quan gì với nhau, cuối cùng phải chỉnh lui chỉnh tới + chêm thì mới dùng tạm, nhưng mình dùng máy phay cơ nên cũng tạm ổn chứ cnc thì ko được.
Đây là cái máy phay cơ mình vừa phục chế xong

----------


## nhatson

> Cập nhật tình hình phát nà:
> 
> hôm trước ni e tranh thủ mần cái cảm biến limit, rồi loạng choạng đẩy mấy cái trục cho nó chạy mà quên rút nguồn cho board driver, vậy là đi cái board, tiếc công tập 1.
> Hôm qua tranh thủ mần cái board khác, mần xong chắc mẩm ok lại gắm lộn nguồn, đi cái board thứ 2. (vậy là nguyên 8 bộ driver), tiếc công tập 2, mấy thứ này mua đồng nát chẳng bao nhiêu mà mất công chế cháo quá, hơi nản. Cố gắng thức để mần thêm cái thứ 3. test ok rồi. hi vọng là không còn gì đáng tiếc xảy ra.
> 
> Có việc e muốn tham khảo, em đang còn thiếu cái kẹp spindle 65mm mà kiếm chưa ra, các bác có cách nào chế cháo cho nó chạy vài bữa để diy cái kẹp spindle thay thế thì chỉ e với.
> 
> Thanks


dùng tạm bằng cái cổ dê cũng được ah


gấu hơn thì 2 miếng nhôm 2 lá thép

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu ông chịu  ra tiền ship thì tui cho mượn cục này (65mm), nó đang nằm chờ thời, khi nào ông diy xong ship lại cho tui. Chờ ông làm cái grbl để tham khảo mà lâu quá nên kick ông 1 phát.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Bên Thegioichuoi có bác Vũgiabinh bán cái gá spinder có 250k, cộng thêm 70k ship nữa. Giá quá tốt đi kèm chất lượng hên xui, bác có thể nhờ bác ấy lựa cho 1 cái chuẩn là ok. Vừa rồi mình mua 1 cái, do cứ tưởng hàng này là chuẩn rồi, ai ngờ mua về chỉ được cái lỗ 65mm khoét là tròn thôi, còn mấy cạnh còn lại ko liên quan gì với nhau, cuối cùng phải chỉnh lui chỉnh tới + chêm thì mới dùng tạm, nhưng mình dùng máy phay cơ nên cũng tạm ổn chứ cnc thì ko được.
> Đây là cái máy phay cơ mình vừa phục chế xong


Em có hỏi anh Bình bên TGC rồi, mà hết hàng bác ạ.
Cái máy phay cơ này nhìn quen quen à, của bác pgaas phải không ạ?

----------


## anhxco

> Nếu ông chịu  ra tiền ship thì tui cho mượn cục này (65mm), nó đang nằm chờ thời, khi nào ông diy xong ship lại cho tui. Chờ ông làm cái grbl để tham khảo mà lâu quá nên kick ông 1 phát.


Hay quá rồi, đề nghị của bác hấp dẫn thế không thể từ chối, hỏi mấy nơi rồi chẳng mua đc. mà e hỏi cái là cái nì bắt vô con cnc của e chắc phải khoan vài cái lổ à, không biết khổ chủ có cho phép không?

----------


## anhxco

Trưa nay e lai tranh thủ vài chục phút nghĩ trưa đấu lại mấy con cảm biển, mắt mờ thế nào lại lộn nguồn, hic tèo mấy con cảm biến, lại mất thời gian nữa rồi. chán thật. Chắc phải kiếm gì refresh cái.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## lekimhung

> Hay quá rồi, đề nghị của bác hấp dẫn thế không thể từ chối, hỏi mấy nơi rồi chẳng mua đc. mà e hỏi cái là cái nì bắt vô con cnc của e chắc phải khoan vài cái lổ à, không biết khổ chủ có cho phép không?


Ông khoan đẹp không lệch thỉ được, khoan xấu tui tính tiền miếng nhôm à.

----------


## anhxco

> Ông khoan đẹp không lệch thỉ được, khoan xấu tui tính tiền miếng nhôm à.


Ha ha, lệch là chắc, em khoan tay mừ, mà bác cũng có cái nào cho e mượn ạ?!

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác mượn 2 cái vòng tròn là được rồi vừa khỏi phải khoan vừa nhẹ tiền vận chuyển, mượn sao trả vậy.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Trưa nay e lai tranh thủ vài chục phút nghĩ trưa đấu lại mấy con cảm biển, mắt mờ thế nào lại lộn nguồn, hic tèo mấy con cảm biến, lại mất thời gian nữa rồi. chán thật. Chắc phải kiếm gì refresh cái.


Hi túm lại mình mần chậm mà chắc, chưa em mô lên đường với tổ tiên.

----------


## lekimhung

> Ha ha, lệch là chắc, em khoan tay mừ, mà bác cũng có cái nào cho e mượn ạ?!


Bác cứ khoan thoải mái, em cho bác khoan 4 lỗ.
Mà bác hỏi cái gì em đọc không hiểu?

----------


## anhxco

> Hi túm lại mình mần chậm mà chắc, chưa em mô lên đường với tổ tiên.


hi`, tại hàng cháu toàn hàng chế cháo, lùng nhùng lắm chú Hoè ạ. Tiện thể chú H chiều nay rảnh không ạ?

----------


## anhxco

> Bác cứ khoan thoải mái, em cho bác khoan 4 lỗ.
> Mà bác hỏi cái gì em đọc không hiểu?


Hic, xin lỗi bác, mấy ngày ngủ ít + không ngủ trưa tranh thủ làm đầu óc e quay cuồng, e đọc lộn, vậy thì cảm ơn bác, nhờ bác gửi giúp e, còn mỗi cái này là e cho nó chạy thử đc rồi.
Cám ơn bác!

----------


## lkcnc

Máy đến đâu rồi cho xem cái hình ảnh đi nào

----------


## anhxco

> Máy đến đâu rồi cho xem cái hình ảnh đi nào


Đây này ông bạn. có hoàn thiện hơn chút xíu, để xong rồi update luôn

----------

nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

drive step loại nào vậy cụ, hình như chạy haft step nhi?

b.r

----------


## ppgas

> Nếu ông chịu  ra tiền ship thì tui cho mượn cục này (65mm), nó đang nằm chờ thời, khi nào ông diy xong ship lại cho tui. Chờ ông làm cái grbl để tham khảo mà lâu quá nên kick ông 1 phát.
> 
> Đính kèm 3772


Ông anhxco cố gắng thuyết phục ông lekimhung mang qua nhà tui (nếu ổng ở SG), mai tui mang ra giao cho ông tận nhà. Đỡ tiên ship. 
Cái này tui giúp được  :Smile:

----------


## lekimhung

> Ông anhxco cố gắng thuyết phục ông lekimhung mang qua nhà tui (nếu ổng ở SG), mai tui mang ra giao cho ông tận nhà. Đỡ tiên ship. 
> Cái này tui giúp được


Tui ở tận Hóc Môn lận. Nhà ông ở đâu. Nếu gần tui qua, xa quá tui làm biến.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Tui ở tận Hóc Môn lận. Nhà ông ở đâu. Nếu gần tui qua, xa quá tui làm biến.


Úi thôi thôi, xa thiệt. Ủng hộ cái sự làm biếng chính đáng của ông. Tui ở quận 7.

----------


## lekimhung

> Úi thôi thôi, xa thiệt. Ủng hộ cái sự làm biếng chính đáng của ông. Tui ở quận 7.


Nghe xong muốn té ghế. Xa quá.

----------


## thuhanoi

> hi`, tại hàng cháu toàn hàng chế cháo, lùng nhùng lắm chú Hoè ạ. Tiện thể chú H chiều nay rảnh không ạ?


He, chiều nay bận vật lộn với đống mica họ cần gấp, giò mới xong.

----------


## lkcnc

Ngồi hóng mấy em máy của các Bác mà thấy lâu quá

----------


## anhxco

> Ông anhxco cố gắng thuyết phục ông lekimhung mang qua nhà tui (nếu ổng ở SG), mai tui mang ra giao cho ông tận nhà. Đỡ tiên ship. 
> Cái này tui giúp được


ui cha, chơi gì kỳ vậy, bác chuẩn bị ra ĐN à, không ra luôn hôm nay ae gặp luôn thể, hôm nay ae ĐN mới tiếp bác cả rem, e thì mai cb đi công tác rồi, bác cho e cái lịch trình coi.
Mai hình như ae có hẹn lên chổ Thắng đàm đạo tiếp ( hôm này ae ngồi nhậu toàn nói chuyện chuyên môn cnc, em người ngoại đạo chỉ biết ngồi nghe rồi ậm ừ).

----------


## anhxco

> Nghe xong muốn té ghế. Xa quá.


Cùng 1 TP mà xa vạn dặm nhỉ!!??
bác cứ ship đi e chịu tiền ship, chẳng bao nhiêu đâu ạ, bác ẫn còn địa chỉ của e chứ?

----------


## lekimhung

> Cùng 1 TP mà xa vạn dặm nhỉ!!??
> bác cứ ship đi e chịu tiền ship, chẳng bao nhiêu đâu ạ, bác ẫn còn địa chỉ của e chứ?


vẫn còn, sáng mai đi uống cafe ghé bưu điện gửi cho bác.

----------

anhxco

----------


## lekimhung

Gửi cho bác rồi đó nha, cho bác mượn thêm 74k tiền ems khi nào có dịp ghé bác đòi nợ sau. :Big Grin: 

Còn khoan thì bác cứ khoan thoải mái, chỗ nào em cần khoan thì em khoan rồi, bác khoan chỗ khác cũng không ảnh hưởng gì nhưng mà đừng xấu quá nha.

Cái kẹp này phi 65mm nhưng hợi pót, bác phải vặng ngược con tán giữa khe để cảo cho nó hở miệng ra mới bỏ spindle vào được, xong xả con tán ra thì nó vừa khít luôn, xong bác mới xiếc 4 con ốc dưới chân đảm bảo đồng tâm không cần suy nghĩ. Cuối cùng xiếc nhẹ 2 con ốc ở miệng cái kẹp là cứng ngắt.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Gửi cho bác rồi đó nha, cho bác mượn thêm 74k tiền ems khi nào có dịp ghé bác đòi nợ sau.
> 
> Còn khoan thì bác cứ khoan thoải mái, chỗ nào em cần khoan thì em khoan rồi, bác khoan chỗ khác cũng không ảnh hưởng gì nhưng mà đừng xấu quá nha.
> 
> Cái kẹp này phi 65mm nhưng hợi pót, bác phải vặng ngược con tán giữa khe để cảo cho nó hở miệng ra mới bỏ spindle vào được, xong xả con tán ra thì nó vừa khít luôn, xong bác mới xiếc 4 con ốc dưới chân đảm bảo đồng tâm không cần suy nghĩ. Cuối cùng xiếc nhẹ 2 con ốc ở miệng cái kẹp là cứng ngắt.


Rất cảm ơn bác!
Bác nhớ cho e có cơ hội hậu tạ nhé. hi`hi`

----------


## nhatson

chưa có dì mới ah cụ chủ topic

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> chưa có dì mới ah cụ chủ topic


Cám ơn cụ đã hỏi thăm. TÌnh hình đợt này e đi công tác nên k update tình hình đc.
Máy đã lên hình tạm ổn, em đã cho phay thử nhôm, gõ lệnh manual chứ chưa có chạy file ( vì chưa có file nào để chạy cả), tính điêu khắc gỗ phát mà chưa có me.
HIện trạng máy e đã update cái driver A4988, chạy cũng khá ổn.
Phay thử mấy cái lỗ trên nhôm mà ngặt nổi không có thước đo xem sao, cái cái thước kẹp cổ lúc đem đi chợ trời quên luôn ngoài quán, giờ không biết nằm phương trời nào, hic.

Tiện thể e tính phay cái kẹp spindle 65mm, không biết bác nào có file sẵn cho e xin với ạ, phay xong để còn trả cái đang dùng cho bác Hùng.

----------

nhatson

----------


## writewin

trời tưởng j, hình thì cầm usb qua em copy, dao thì qua em luôn, nhiều thì ko có chứ 1 2 con thì đổi lấy ly cà phê thôi là dc rồi ^^

----------

anhxco

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thì sẵn sang, chờ gỗ chạy thử thôi, mua mấy ngày rồi mà chiều nay nó mới chở lên, mua 1 tấm to để chạy cho vi vu

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> trời tưởng j, hình thì cầm usb qua em copy, dao thì qua em luôn, nhiều thì ko có chứ 1 2 con thì đổi lấy ly cà phê thôi là dc rồi ^^


hi`hi`, cảm ơn Thắng nha, có gì mai rảnh chạy qua chổ Thắng.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình thì sẵn sang, chờ gỗ chạy thử thôi, mua mấy ngày rồi mà chiều nay nó mới chở lên, mua 1 tấm to để chạy cho vi vu


hihi, máy chú Hòe lớn mà, cháu thì kiếm gỗ chạy thử thôi chứ chưa biết làm gì, có cục gỗ sưa bằng nắm tay chắc kiếm file gì đó chạy chơi thử.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> hihi, máy chú Hòe lớn mà, cháu thì kiếm gỗ chạy thử thôi chứ chưa biết làm gì, có cục gỗ sưa bằng nắm tay chắc kiếm file gì đó chạy chơi thử.


Cái đó là giữ đó cho chắc chắn rồi hay chạy, chứ khi có tải là máy nó còn lung tung thứ phải chỉnh đó. Máy chú chạy tốc độ 1000mm/p thì ok, lên 1500 không tải vãn mất bước đó

----------


## writewin

đúng đó anh, nếu máy chạy chưa ổn định thì ko nên dùng gổ quý mà chạy, chạy gổ tạp trước thôi, để kiểm tra các thông số vận tốc và gia tốc đã đúng chưa có bị nhiểu hay ko, test thật kỹ rồi mới dùng gổ quý mà test,

----------


## anhxco

hihi, cám ơn T và chú Hoè, thiệt ra khúc gỗ nhỏ xíu chẳng đáng giá đâu. 
Không biết chiều nay tanh mua không để ghé Thắng chút, đang máu lắm đây.

----------


## anhxco

Hôm ni chạy đc mấy mẫu bé xíu, up lên chơi coi như báo cáo thành quả cùng các bác:
Bộ driver đc mần lại, dùng mấy con A4988, sau này có nâng cấp thì dùng nó cho con 3D cũng đc, hihi`



Thông số e chạy, speed x:1500mm/p, z:800mm/p. Thấy cũng tạm ổn. Chạy nhôm thì e chỉ dám ăn 0.5mm, speed max tầm 300-400mm/p

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, Gamo, nhatson, ppgas, thuhanoi, writewin

----------


## thuhanoi

Tuyệt đó, hi mà dung thứ mi ni tong suỵt tong hỉ

----------


## thucongmynghe79

> Thật ra mục tiêu phải là "Làm cho chạy cái đã, sau đó dựng con mới đẹp hơn" 
> Chứ khi dựng xong rồi thì cũng oải lắm, ít ai tháo ra làm đẹp lại đâu


bài này đúng ý mình, dựng lên chạy cái đã, sau đó lên một em chuẩn

----------


## CKD

> Hôm ni chạy đc mấy mẫu bé xíu, up lên chơi coi như báo cáo thành quả cùng các bác:
> Bộ driver đc mần lại, dùng mấy con A4988, sau này có nâng cấp thì dùng nó cho con 3D cũng đc, hihi`


Điểm danh thiết bị xem nào:
- USB-RS232
- Arduino Pro mini
- 4 kit A4988

Vậy mà cho ra sản phẩm cũng chiến đấu thật.

----------

anhxco

----------


## CKD

Chế thêm cái G-Code sender = arduino nữa là cóc cần máy tính luôn bác *anhxco*.

----------


## anhxco

> Điểm danh thiết bị xem nào:
> - USB-RS232
> - Arduino Pro mini
> - 4 kit A4988
> 
> Vậy mà cho ra sản phẩm cũng chiến đấu thật.


Đúng rùi bác ạ. Em thi dùng con tablet china, mà không hiêu sao nó chạy 1 thời gian là bị tắt chương trình send gcode, e chưa rõ phải do Ram không, con nì ram co 512 à. hiện đang dùng con lap cùi celeron đời penIII, chạy vẫn ngôn chán bác à.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Đúng rùi bác ạ. Em thi dùng con tablet china, mà không hiêu sao nó chạy 1 thời gian là bị tắt chương trình send gcode, e chưa rõ phải do Ram không, con nì ram co 512 à. hiện đang dùng con lap cùi celeron đời penIII, chạy vẫn ngôn chán bác à.


Ngày ni mở hang tốt lắm anhxco, hi xem ngày rồi hả hèn gì sản phẩm đẹp quá đấy. Mấy driver nhỏ xíu đâu mà đẹp và công lực ghê. Trục Y chạy 2 motor và 2driver hả anhxco

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Ngày ni mở hang tốt lắm anhxco, hi xem ngày rồi hả hèn gì sản phẩm đẹp quá đấy. Mấy driver nhỏ xíu đâu mà đẹp và công lực ghê. Trục Y chạy 2 motor và 2driver hả anhxco


Mấy cái driver này cháu thấy cũng ok, cháu chỉnh dòng tầm 1.5A, tản nhiệt thêm cái quạt hút thì chip khá mát, nói chung chạy chơi chơi thì ok chú ạ, chứ mần ăn chắc k ăn thua, cũng may cháu chưa thấy mất bước, cũng có thể cháu chạy mẫu nhỏ quá ( có 3x4cm à) hehe, ăn sâu thì có 3mm thui, để hôm nào kiếm cái tấm gổ lớn đem lên mần phát, thêm điều cũng hơi ngại cái spindle của cháu ồn quá, chạy đúng 100v thì mịn mà quá ồn, cháu để chạy có 35V, tạm chấp nhận đc nhưng cũng không thể chạy vào giờ nghĩ của người ta. hic

----------


## thuhanoi

Kích thước bàn máy bao nhiêu lên anh cắt cho bác tấm gỗ về chạy

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Kích thước bàn máy bao nhiêu lên anh cắt cho bác tấm gỗ về chạy


của cháu hành trình thì 25x35 chú ạ, bàn máy thì hơi lớn, cháu mần 60x0 luôn hihi, vậy mà vẫn thấy chật.

----------


## thuhanoi

> của cháu hành trình thì 25x35 chú ạ, bàn máy thì hơi lớn, cháu mần 60x0 luôn hihi, vậy mà vẫn thấy chật.


OK khi nào rảnh chạy lên lấy 2 tấm về chạy thử nhé

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> OK khi nào rảnh chạy lên lấy 2 tấm về chạy thử nhé


dạ, rẻng rẻng cháu chạy qua, mà chú chạy thử gỗ chưa? chú dùng dao gì? cháu có đặt hộp dao mà không biết hồi nào về, chắc có dao mới rồi ghé lấy gỗ thử luôn, mấy con dao đang chạy thử Thắng nó tặng chú ạ, nếu chú chưa có dao thì khi nào có hàng cháu biếu chú vài cái.

----------


## thuhanoi

Chưa thử có tải, dao chú có rồi, chiều ni mới cắt tấm ván ra và làm 4 cái chân bánh xe cho cái máy để đẩy ra đẩy vào mới chạy dc

----------


## lekimhung

Cho cái video xem cho khí thế bác ơi.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Cho cái video xem cho khí thế bác ơi.


Dạ, em đang hoàn thiện nốt cho nó thành cái gọi là "thành phẩm", gọn gàng rồi e mần cái video test cho nó đẹp. hi`hi`

----------


## anhxco

Mấy hôm nay e lọ mọ tìm cái phiên bản linux cho cái tablet để chạy soft gcode sender ( em dùng Universal gcode sender), cái phiên bản linux trước dùng chạy 1 tg là tắt luôn chương trình, chạy file gcode lớn không đc. hơn chục cái source khác nhau tìm ra có 1-2 cái, không bị tắt giữa chừng nhưng mà load file lớn cũng bị lỗi ( file e chạy gổ 20x30cm tầm hơn 4MB), các file tầm 2MB thì chạy ổn. Hic, cái vụ tablet này chắc chỉ mang tính biểu diễn thôi, sau này làm con 3D chắc khả thi hơn. Mà không biết có khi do cái phần cứng hơi cùi, chip duocore 1G, nhưng ram có 512MB.

----------


## nhatson

> Mấy hôm nay e lọ mọ tìm cái phiên bản linux cho cái tablet để chạy soft gcode sender ( em dùng Universal gcode sender), cái phiên bản linux trước dùng chạy 1 tg là tắt luôn chương trình, chạy file gcode lớn không đc. hơn chục cái source khác nhau tìm ra có 1-2 cái, không bị tắt giữa chừng nhưng mà load file lớn cũng bị lỗi ( file e chạy gổ 20x30cm tầm hơn 4MB), các file tầm 2MB thì chạy ổn. Hic, cái vụ tablet này chắc chỉ mang tính biểu diễn thôi, sau này làm con 3D chắc khả thi hơn. Mà không biết có khi do cái phần cứng hơi cùi, chip duocore 1G, nhưng ram có 512MB.


mach3 , pen4 1g4 ram 256 là chạy vù vù file vài chục M  :Smile:

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> mach3 , pen4 1g4 ram 256 là chạy vù vù file vài chục M


hi`hì, cũng có thể là do phần cứng lẫn phần mềm, em chạy cũng soft đấy trên máy lap celeron cùi đời pentium III mà vẫn ngon lành bác ạ. Chắc là dùng PC cho nó an tâm thui, hihi

----------


## lekimhung

Chắc là hy sinh 1g ổ cứng làm swap thư xem sao.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Chắc là hy sinh 1g ổ cứng làm swap thư xem sao.


Load OS từ sd card bác ạ, với lại e cũng không rành mấy vụ ni, chỉ tìm nhưng thứ ăn  sẵn mà chơi thui ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

> Load OS từ sd card bác ạ, với lại e cũng không rành mấy vụ ni, chỉ tìm nhưng thứ ăn  sẵn mà chơi thui ạ.


Bác dùng linux với ram ít thì cải thiện có 2 cách:
Cách 1 là swap gồm có swap partition trược tiếp lên ổ cứng hoặc trực tiếp lên 1 cái usb hay thẻ nhớ gắn ngoài, hoặc là tạo 1 file swap đặt vào ổ cứng cũng được.
Cách 2 là dùng zram, nôm na là nó nén dử liệu lại trước khi ghi lên ram, quá trình đọc thì ngược lại.

Kết hợp 2 cách luôn thì tốt, có điều là tốc độ bị giảm 1 tí nhưng chắc không sao. Hồi xưa em dùng kít mini2440 làm máy chủ chứa dữ liệu với load torrent, làm theo cách này chạy liên tục mấy năm trời hổng bao giờ thấy bị treo máy hết.

----------

anhxco, nhatson

----------


## anhxco

> Bác dùng linux với ram ít thì cải thiện có 2 cách:
> Cách 1 là swap gồm có swap partition trược tiếp lên ổ cứng hoặc trực tiếp lên 1 cái usb hay thẻ nhớ gắn ngoài, hoặc là tạo 1 file swap đặt vào ổ cứng cũng được.
> Cách 2 là dùng zram, nôm na là nó nén dử liệu lại trước khi ghi lên ram, quá trình đọc thì ngược lại.
> 
> Kết hợp 2 cách luôn thì tốt, có điều là tốc độ bị giảm 1 tí nhưng chắc không sao. Hồi xưa em dùng kít mini2440 làm máy chủ chứa dữ liệu với load torrent, làm theo cách này chạy liên tục mấy năm trời hổng bao giờ thấy bị treo máy hết.


Bác có cái link hướng dẫn nào không cho e xin với nhé.

----------


## lekimhung

Mà bác đang dùng cái OS dòng nào nhỉ?

----------


## anhxco

HIện e dùng debian bác, có thử Ubuntu và Fedora nhưng 2 thằng này có vẽ chạy chậm nên vẫn dùng debian, có cả phiên bản debian của thằng raspberry luôn. con tablet e chip allwinner A20 bác ạ.

----------


## lekimhung

debian thì phổ biến, bác tìm google từ khoá swap zram của debian ra mấy trang wiki của nó thì có hết.

Mà em thấy debian cũng không có nhẹ nên hổng có chơi với dòng này.

Có 2 dòng mà em thấy nhẹ là archlinux (có cả dòng thiết kế cho arm luôn http://archlinuxarm.org/).
Thứ 2 là Angstrom. Con mini2440 của em lúc trước chơi Angstrom linux, thấy là ổn nhất, bây giờ định giới thiệu cho bác dùng thử mà vào trang web nó thấy lạ quá nên bó tay.

----------

anhxco

----------


## lekimhung

Còn xót lại cai link này, bác vào build thử coi nó nhanh hơn debian bao nhiêu http://narcissus.angstrom-distribution.org/

----------


## anhxco

> debian thì phổ biến, bác tìm google từ khoá swap zram của debian ra mấy trang wiki của nó thì có hết.
> 
> Mà em thấy debian cũng không có nhẹ nên hổng có chơi với dòng này.
> 
> Có 2 dòng mà em thấy nhẹ là archlinux (có cả dòng thiết kế cho arm luôn http://archlinuxarm.org/).
> Thứ 2 là Angstrom. Con mini2440 của em lúc trước chơi Angstrom linux, thấy là ổn nhất, bây giờ định giới thiệu cho bác dùng thử mà vào trang web nó thấy lạ quá nên bó tay.


cái archlinux  e cũng thử rồi, mà nó chưa có GUI, board e cái tablet có mỗi wifi mà nó không có driver để vô cài tiếp nên cũng thôi luôn bác ạ. để e thử cái zram thử.

----------


## anhxco

> cái archlinux  e cũng thử rồi, mà nó chưa có GUI, board e cái tablet có mỗi wifi mà nó không có driver để vô cài tiếp nên cũng thôi luôn bác ạ. để e thử cái zram thử.


không ổn rồi bác ạ, các phiên bản e dùng build sẵn đều không hỗ trợ zram lẫn swap.

----------


## lekimhung

Chuyển qua mach3 đi, dù sao cũng phải có cái pc để dùng phần mềm cad/cam à.

----------


## anhxco

> Chuyển qua mach3 đi, dù sao cũng phải có cái pc để dùng phần mềm cad/cam à.


hi`, để hệ thống cnc ổn định em nghĩ nên cho nó chậy stand alone thôi bác ạ. Với lại nếu muôn mach3 thì chắc chờ project kế tiếp, em kiếm cái board bob đã bác ạ.

----------


## Dã Quỳ Lẻ Loi

Mình mới bắt đầu tìm hiểu về máy khắc laser CNC dùng trình điều khiển GRBL control nhưng không có tài liệu tham khảo. Ai có tài liệu cho mình xin với, cảm ơn nhiều. Email mình là : phamgiangvan@ yahoo.com

----------


## anhxco

mấy ngày lễ e ttranh thủ update con máy này với hi vọng phay đc ... nhôm. Dự định nâng cấp thành máy H mà tìm k đủ đồ nên qđ nâng cấp các các trục lên thui ạ.
1. em thay truc Z, hành trình nhỏ nhưng chắc cứng hơn caí cũ vài lần, gia cố trục X 
2. gia cố truc Y 

Nhìn tổng thể


em chỉ mới test thử chứchưa chạy sp, cái spindle nó hú quá k chạy buổi tối đc, cả ngày thì đi mần kiếm cơm, hi vọng mọi thứ đều ổn  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos, ppgas

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, máy này thì dư sức chơi nhôm, bác thay con Sờ Pín là ổn. Cái con Đồi Gió Hú đó em sợ nó lắm rồi, la thì to mà sức thì ko ổn lắm, độ chính xác cũng kém.

Mà hình như bác thiếu phần quan trọng nhất: 1 cái máy bơm lưu lượng thấp để tưới nguội nếu chơi nhôm :P

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Ủa, máy này thì dư sức chơi nhôm, bác thay con Sờ Pín là ổn. Cái con Đồi Gió Hú đó em sợ nó lắm rồi, la thì to mà sức thì ko ổn lắm, độ chính xác cũng kém.
> 
> Mà hình như bác thiếu phần quan trọng nhất: 1 cái máy bơm lưu lượng thấp để tưới nguội nếu chơi nhôm :P


hi`hi`, đúng là còn thiếu nhiều thứ lắm ạ, giờ muốn chạy e cũng phải làm thêm tưới nguội, máng nước với lại cái hộp cho nó, chứ chạy mà phôi bay lung tung là e nó bị cho lên đường ngay  :Frown:   Khổ

----------


## nhatson

tới đây rồi, gắng ôm cái spinle HF water cooller là ổn
làm cái che chắn ôm gọn cái spindle là hiệu quả nhất. 

kiếm cái máng nhựa/ khay inox bỏ nguyen cái máy vào

b.r

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> tới đây rồi, gắng ôm cái spinle HF water cooller là ổn
> làm cái che chắn ôm gọn cái spindle là hiệu quả nhất. 
> 
> kiếm cái máng nhựa/ khay inox bỏ nguyen cái máy vào
> 
> b.r


hì bác nói chí phải, nhưng mà e vẫn ước... đc độc thân như bác, hay.. có cái phòng lab riêng  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

mỗi người có 1 diểm xuất phát, cứ lên kế hoạch, rồi điều chỉnh cho phù hợp thoai, em thấy cụ ôm nhiều đồ , cho đi bớt đổi về cái spindle chạy cho sướng

----------


## anhxco

> mỗi người có 1 diểm xuất phát, cứ lên kế hoạch, rồi điều chỉnh cho phù hợp thoai, em thấy cụ ôm nhiều đồ , cho đi bớt đổi về cái spindle chạy cho sướng


hihi, ý e nó khác cụ ạ.. vấn đề cụ nói e cũng đã và đang thực hiện đây, e cho ra đi chắc cũng phải 2/3 những cái mà e đã ôm rồi, nhưng ma tiền về rùi cũng đi đâu hết  :Frown:

----------


## RaspberryPi.VN

Hiện tại bên em đang cung cấp các loại mạch Raspberry Pi. Nếu bác nào có nhu cầu sử dụng cho máy CNC liên hệ bên em nhé, bọn em sẽ  để giá tốt cho anh em diễn đàn CNCPro.
Liên hệ em theo số 0978.281.388 nhé các bác.

----------

